# Günstiger Drucker



## Gauloises24 (8. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute,

da mein alter Drucker den Geist aufgegeben hat, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einem neuen für um die 50&#8364;, maximal 80&#8364; (günstig>teuer)
Wichtig ist mir vor allem anderen, dass die laufenden Kosten so gering wie möglich sind, da ich nur sehr wenig drucke. D.h., es sollte die Möglichkeit bestehen, auf billigere Drittanbieterpatronen zurückgreifen zu können, aber natürlich ohne dass der Drucker gleich davon kaputt geht. Ein Satz Patronen vom Hersteller ist meistens unverschämt teuer, dafür ist mir mein Geld zu schade.

Hätte da jemand einen heißen Tip? Am liebsten sind mir Empfehlungen aus Erfahrung mit dem Thema Drittherstellerpatronen.


----------



## eMJay (8. Januar 2013)

Das Problem ist bzw. meine Erfahrung ist dass Drittanbieterpatronen scheiße sind. 

Da du auch noch sehr wenig druckst wie du es schreibst sind die noch mehr scheiße. 

Die trocknen immer ein. 

So musste ich damals die erfahrung machen dass meine neuen, vollen Patronen die ich drei Wochen eher in den Drucker rein hab, nach nur 2 Seiten, die ich gleich nach dem einsetzen gedruckt hab, ausgetrocknet waren. Da half keine Reinigung der Druckköpfe usw. mehr. 

Diese erfahrung hab ich mit mehreren Drittanbieterpatronen gemacht.

Vor 2 Jahren hab ich mir dann einen Farbleser gekauft.... 180 Euro investiert und und die Tonner sind immer noch über halb voll... In dieser Zeit hab ich normal so um die 50-80 Euro Patronen Kosten pro Jahr gehabt. Wobei eine Patrone Original 10 Euro gekostet hat. 

Mein Tipp ist nun:
Originale Patronen für Wenig-Drucker
Billige für Viel-Drucker

Oder Laser für Wenig- und Viel-Drucker.


----------



## sympathisant (8. Januar 2013)

deswegen hab ich mir vor ca. 1,5 jahren nen "günstigen" laserdrucker gegönnt. fotos ausdrucken interessiert mich nicht.

mal schnell n schreiben oder n paketaufkleber ausdrucken ist für mich wichtig. und das auch relativ unregelmässig. ab und zu druckt töchterchen was für die schule und das wars. 

bin bei hp laserjet 1102 w hängengeblieben und zufrieden.

per WLAN ins netz eingebunden, so dass alle drucken können.

noch nicht einmal den toner gewechselt. der soll wenn ich das auf die schnelle richtig sehe ab 15 euro kosten.


behaupte nicht, dass es der günstigste und beste ist. aber ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Caps-lock (9. Januar 2013)

Aus meiner beruflichen Erfahrung, weiß ich dass viele Drittanbieterpatronen nicht optimal sind.
Punkt 1: Die Tinte ist nicht so toll von der Farbqualität
Punkt 2: Nachbauten können zu große Spaltmaße haben und die Tinte zieht sich per Kapillareffekt so richtig schön aus der Patrone in den Drucker.
Punkt 3: Die Tinte ist zu "grobkörnig" und verstopft die Düsen

Im Grunde ist es ein Glücksspiel und die Garantie kannst du vergessen mit Drittanbietern.

Wenn du WIRKLICH wenig druckst und das Teil nur brauchst um dir alle paar Tage mal nen Zettel auszudrucken, weil du zu faul bist zum schreiben nimm irgendeinen billigen Tintenstrahldrucker. Die gibts teilweise schon ab 30 Euro und für mal ne Seite passt das.

Wenn du keine Farbe brauchst nimm nen kleinen Brother Laserdrucker.

Zur Zeit habe ich nen kleinen billigen Tintendrucker als Multifunkionsgerät (<40 Euro) , weil der die Hälfte von nem Scanner gekostet hat und ich keine astronomischen Auflösungen brauche.
Einen uralten Brother, der schon seit 7 Jahren treue Dienste leistet und für viele SW Ausdrucke genutzt wird (3. Toner).
Einene Samsungfarblaser damit ich auch mal schöne Sachen in Farbe ausdrucken kann.
Alle 3 Geräte tun das, was sie tun sollen und ich bin damit zufrieden.


----------



## Varitu (11. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

kann dir nen Samsung CLP 320 empfehlen. Farblaserdrucker. http://www.amazon.de...c=1&s=computers
Hat mein Vater bei sich. Erstes mal stank der ziemlich beim anmachen(Toner). Gabs mal ne zeitlang günstgiger( knapp 100Euro ohne W-LAN). Da lohnt sich nichtmal der Tonerwechsel. Leerdrucken und wegwerfen.  
Hol ich mir als "Äußerst selten Ausdrucker" auch noch. Die Tintenpatronen trocknen mir immer ein. Wenn der Toner mal leer ist, kommt das Teil halt in die Tonne. Wobei ich vielelicht 10Briefe pro Jahr ausdrucke. Daher sollte der dann ewig halten.


----------



## eMJay (11. Januar 2013)

Diesen hab ich auch. Gestank gab es bis jetzt allerdings noch nicht. In der 100 Euro Version sind die tonner  auch nur ca zu 50% gefüllt.


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. Januar 2013)

Varitu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann dir nen Samsung CLP 320 empfehlen. Farblaserdrucker. http://www.amazon.de...c=1&s=computers
> Hat mein Vater bei sich. Erstes mal stank der ziemlich beim anmachen(Toner). Gabs mal ne zeitlang günstgiger( knapp 100Euro ohne W-LAN). Da lohnt sich nichtmal der Tonerwechsel. Leerdrucken und wegwerfen.
> Hol ich mir als "Äußerst selten Ausdrucker" auch noch. Die Tintenpatronen trocknen mir immer ein. Wenn der Toner mal leer ist, kommt das Teil halt in die Tonne. Wobei ich vielelicht 10Briefe pro Jahr ausdrucke. Daher sollte der dann ewig halten.



Also das ist von Umweltaspekten her gesehen, wohl der Super-GAU.


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Januar 2013)

Die Firmen wollen es doch nicht anders. Warum sollte man sich Patronen/Toner kaufen, was teurer ist als ein neuer Drucker?


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. Januar 2013)

Tja, da müsste man halt seitens der Politik mal regulieren...


----------



## Varitu (12. Januar 2013)

Blut schrieb:


> Also das ist von Umweltaspekten her gesehen, wohl der Super-GAU.



Ja natürlich. Aber wenn ich so sehe. Der Drucker kostete ihm wie gesagt zwischen 100-110 Euro. Zu der Zeit haben wir auch nach nem Ersatztoner geschaut. Ein Komplettset kostete da 95Euro. Steht doch in keinem Verhältnis.
Zumal er die 2 male böse Erfahrung(mit HP 300Euro Klasse FL) gemacht hat. Gerade neue (Originaltoner) gekauft, Bildtrommel hin, Drucker Kernschrott.
Wenn ich mich so sehe und mal annehme das die verbauten Toner "nur" 1000Seiten schaffen; da frag ich mich ob ich dann überhaupt noch Ersatz für den kriege wenn mal der Zeitpunkt gekommen ist.
wenn ich meinen jetztigen Canon sehe. Den muß ich jedesmal mit nem feuchten Tuch wieder überreden überhaupt noch zu drucken. Und meist verlangt er dann wieder ne neue Patrone.(der wird aber nur noch mit 1Euro Nonamepatronen gefüttert)


----------



## Knallfix (12. Januar 2013)

Würde auch zu einem günstigen Laser raten.
Drucke auch nur wenig und bin vor 2 Jahren auf einen Brother S/W Laser umgestiegen, Typ muss ich nachgucken bei Bedarf.

Tinte der Drucker vorher war praktisch immer eingetrocknet, wenn ich dann mal was drucken wollte.
Patronen wie zb die Amazon Basic funtkionierten zwar, aber es kam immer wieder mal vor, dass eine Farbe nicht erkannt wurde und dann druckt sich auch nichts.
Oder es wurden alle erkannt, beim nächsten drucken aber wieder nicht.

Der Laser druckt immer wenn ich ihn brauche. Nur sollte man beim aufheizen des Toners die Nase nicht drüber halten. Die Dämpfe sind nicht unbedingt gesund


----------



## robps201 (12. Januar 2016)

Auch auf die Gefahr, dass ich ausgelacht werde. Wir organisieren gerade eine Kampagne und wollen USB Sticks bedrucken lassen.
Wir haben auch einen guten Anbieter gefunden überlegen aber jetzt, ob man die Sticks auch mit einem Drucker selbst bedrucken kann. Hat jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## tripmeup (27. Januar 2016)

Nein - aber dürfte das nicht jeder Druckerbetrieb machen die Reklabebedruckung anbieten? Also da würde ich mal eher in der Näh jemanden suchen der das macht?


----------

